# jetski fishing safety



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Asking for some opinions. Labor day I have my buds jetski. I already have a Cooler set up for it...just no electronics; so no numbers holes etc. 

What would be my best bet to try to grab some kings, bobos, or anything else...mostly interesred in kings. 

Also....what conditions would you boat guys deem safe for a waverunner...in regards to swell/wave height. I doubt ill even go half a mile out.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

As a former waverunner rider/racer I would tell you that the number one safety issue I would recommend is to wear a full jet ski life jacket or a self inflatable. I would tether myself to the ski with a 10' cord/rope. A rogue wave catches you by surprise and you are in the water. Depending on the tide and your location, you don't want to get caught having to chase your ski. Also, make sure your ski has a tall flag like the kayak guys use for visibility.

Now that we have the safety issues covered on to the fishing. 1) Seas no more than 1-2 feet with a slow roll, no white caps. You could venture out to the USS Mass and sibiki some live bait as well as troll around the wreck/buoy for Kings. 2) if the seas don't cooperate or you are not comfortable that far out, sibiki some live bait in the pass and venture out of the pass and slow troll along the second sand bar parallel to the beach along Johnson beach or Santa Rosa island. 3) slow troll or drift the West side of the pass with live bait.

Sounds like fun. Never tried fishing from a ski, but if I did, I would do one of the above. Above all, be alert of other boaters that may not see you and stay safe!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. The cord to jetski sounds good. 

Anything i need to keep in mind if the ski tips? Whether mechanically or just common sense? How likely is it that it would tip just drifting or slowly trolling?


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

You should have an elastic tether that is attached from a kill switch on the handlebar to your wrist. In case you get separated from the ski the engine will shut off, thus keeping it from running away and drowning/sucking in water if she rolls over. They are designed with enough flotation material under the hood to right themselves on their own in case of a roll over. As far as stability, best to keep 45to90 deg to any waves. Remember, you are only maneuverable under power. Be careful on a drift with any waves. They are very stable front to back, it's side to side that can swamp you with a wave. If you do fall off, always climb back onto the ski from the rear, never the side, as it will roll onto you. Just use common sense, and feel out the ski with the waves under power and drift before you set out your lines. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Good advise! Me and a friend on here are trying to get a pair of skies rigged up for fishing in the gulf. I like the idea of the rope tie off to the ski just in case, and the flag too. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

holicori said:


> Asking for some opinions. Labor day I have my buds jetski. I already have a Cooler set up for it...just no electronics; so no numbers holes etc.
> 
> What would be my best bet to try to grab some kings, bobos, or anything else...mostly interesred in kings.
> 
> Also....what conditions would you boat guys deem safe for a waverunner...in regards to swell/wave height. I doubt ill even go half a mile out.


You need to tie a cord to your rod. Take one rod. I have done this out of fort morgan several years ago . I went trolling 3 times offshore with my seadoo. I came back with a rod and reel once. 
Just a little helpful advice.
Take one rod unless you have a rod holder installed . 


Good luck


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried this last year and the best thing I found to do was tie off to the pillars of the 3 mile bridge early in the morn. A lot of them already have ropes tied to them. You can take enough rope to tie off to those ropes or enough to throw through and pick up on the other side. Take frozen bait, shrimp or minheaden or a rod to catch live bait and free line one out the back of the ski. Lay back on the handle bars and relax.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a big 4-stroke 3-seater, Which is very nice and stable.. Im guessing if you really tried you could flip it side ways, But I've been out many times in ruff waters and you can go as fast and or as slow as you want..Waves wash over the front and pretty much right out the back, The only bad thing riding in ruff water is sometimes the kill switch will pop out from all the down force of you slapping the wave.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

rig up your rods to lanyards (coiled) or you can even use bungee cord. That way you won't lose your gear. Make sure the latches on your cooler are working so you don't lose all the contents. Trolling back and forth around the bouys should get you some kings. When trolling, always stay underway. Like said before, no steering if you aren't underway.....Think about where bait would hang out and you will find fish there....


----------

